# Pattern



## src3410 (Jul 28, 2011)

Okay, I drew out this pattern for knitting, can some one please tell me if it'll work?

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b14/rylee29/art/Scan2.jpg?t=1320814071


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

src3410 said:


> Okay, I drew out this pattern for knitting, can some one please tell me if it'll work?
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b14/rylee29/art/Scan2.jpg?t=1320814071


Short answer - not really. Assuming you will be knitting in stockinette stitch, it will come out distorted. Knitter's graph paper has rectangular boxes, not square, because a stockinette stitch is wider than it is tall. Your graph will work with needlepoint, cross-stitch and anything at all that is based on geometric squares.

http://www.theknittingsite.com/knitting-graph-paper/

http://sweaterscapes.com/lcharts2.htm

Happy charting! :-D


----------



## src3410 (Jul 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> src3410 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I drew out this pattern for knitting, can some one please tell me if it'll work?
> ...


Okay, how do I know which one to print out? As the second link has a place to print said graph paper. This is the first time, ever, I've tried to graph my own pattern, cause no one out there has a jellyfish pattern for knitting that isn't a stuffed animal. :?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

src3410 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > src3410 said:
> ...


Read the directions and check your gauge.

On the KnittingSite: "I have created 2 different ratios to accommodate most knitting situations.

A ratio of 4:5 is where 4 stitches is the same length as 5 rows (or 40 stitches = 50 rows).

A ratio of 2:3 is where 2 stitches is the same length as 3 rows which is impossible to measure accurately so use 20 stitches = 30 rows."

On the Sweaterscapes site, just print out the one from the link in about the middle of the page where it says "Print your own graph paper".


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

You can probably use either one. Since you don't need to follow a gauge, use the link near the bottom of the second address. It will print a graph sheet for you to draw on.

One thing I noticed--and I am not a chart reader--is that you skipped every other row. I have heard that you purl the odd rows but I think that is only for color charts nt stitch charts. Your pattern has necessary stitches in some of those rows. So you will need to provide for those stitches. 

The other thing I noticed is that you are doing a reverse pattern, with your background being purl, and your picture being knit. I guess it doesn't matter since you can just flip the fabric over. But most people prefer to knit rather than purl. 

The ratio for knit stitches is 5:7, meaning that the height is less than the width. (Or at least this is what I read on a webpage today.) So to make your pattern work on this graph paper, you want to use 7 squares up for every 5 squares over. That sounds rather complicated. But you may be able to fix it easily. Right now your pattern is 17 squares wide. 20 would be a multiple of 5. So redraw it over 20 squares. And redraw the length over 28 squares. I think the tentacles can be left as is, but I would redraw the body over the additional squares. 

Good luck.


----------



## src3410 (Jul 28, 2011)

My stupid scanner left out chunks of the picture >.< I was trying to wrap my brain around the right to left theory of knitting as opposed to what I'm used to, the left to right of crochet. I...I really don't like math. I'm just horrible at it. Ratios and fractions and all that left my head after school. This would be so much simpler if some one had a pattern with jellyfish. But nooooo


----------



## src3410 (Jul 28, 2011)

Now the fun part of re-graphing yay :shock:


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Did you try to looking for an image, like a silhouette? If you find one you like, you can go to:

http://www.microrevolt.org/knitPro/

You then choose knit, and upload the image. It will print out the graph for you. Easy, peasy if you find one you like.


----------



## src3410 (Jul 28, 2011)

bsaito said:


> Did you try to looking for an image, like a silhouette? If you find one you like, you can go to:
> 
> http://www.microrevolt.org/knitPro/
> 
> You then choose knit, and upload the image. It will print out the graph for you. Easy, peasy if you find one you like.


OMG you are awesome *hugs* Thank you! Err you all are awesome, but this link will save my sanity! Huzzah! ^_^ :thumbup:


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

What is this suppose to be Please.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

blumbergsrus said:


> What is this suppose to be Please.


 :?: :?: :?:


----------



## src3410 (Jul 28, 2011)

blumbergsrus said:


> What is this suppose to be Please.


A jellyfish, I have two friends, one in NJ and one in Florida that absolutely love jellyfish. So for next Christmas (I have waaaaaay too much to knit for this Christmas), I'm gonna knit jellyfish blocks to make into a blanket.


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

src3410 said:


> Okay, I drew out this pattern for knitting, can some one please tell me if it'll work?
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b14/rylee29/art/Scan2.jpg?t=1320814071


Sure looks workable to me. I think you did a great job.


----------



## mdelwell (Apr 16, 2011)

It looks like it should. However, best to test it. It looks rather like an octopus (Kluthu came to mind), is this correct?
Let me know. [email protected] I can test it out for you.
ME


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

be careful my virus checker stopped me veiwing it


----------



## src3410 (Jul 28, 2011)

mdelwell said:


> It looks like it should. However, best to test it. It looks rather like an octopus (Kluthu came to mind), is this correct?
> Let me know. [email protected] I can test it out for you.
> ME


Rows 1-4: K	
5: K(3), P(7), K(5), P(7), K(3)
6: K
7: K(3), P(4), K(11), P(4), K(3)
8: K
9: K(3), P(3), K(13), P(3), K(3)
10: K
11: K(3), P(2), K(15), P(2), K(3)
12: K
13: K(3), P(4), K, P, K, P, K, P, K, P, K, P, K, P(4), K(3)
14: K
15: K(3), P, K, P(2), K, P, K, P, K, P, K, P, K, P, K, P(2), K, P, K(3)
16: K
17: K(3), P(6), K, P, K, P, K, P, K, P(2), K(2), P(2), K(3)
18: K
19: K(3), P(2), K, P(3), K, P, K, P, K, P, K, P(3), K, P(2), K(3)
20: K
21: K(3), P(8), K, P, K, P(2), K(3), P(3), K(3)
22: K
23: K(3), P(4), K, P(3), K, P, K, P(3), K, P(4), K(3)
24: K
25: K(3), P(11), K(3), P(5), K(3)
26-29: K

Hopefully that makes more sense. And hopefully it works for anyone who wants to give it a shot. Please let me know, thank you.


----------



## scmorris (Sep 20, 2011)

Cthulhu was what first sprang to mind here. Here's a jellyfish silhouette that should work for the charting site.


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

I thank you, too, for the information. I learn something new all the time. Isn't the internet great?


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

my antivirus called it a malicious website and blocked me too.


----------



## ggnorma (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi. Sorry to say, but when I clicked on the link given I got a warning that it was a "known malicious website". I hope it was caught soon enough to keep from messing up your computer. Wish tho, I could have seen the pattern. ggnorma


----------



## src3410 (Jul 28, 2011)

Stupid photobucket >.< I wrote it out, for anyone who wants to give it a shot. Sorry about any viruses photobucket has. 

It's probably one of those annoying ads it insists on putting on there. Now why it didn't dawn on me to just attach it in the first place, I don't know, but I'm rarely the one to do something the easy way >.<


----------



## ggnorma (Nov 5, 2011)

PLEASE don't worry about it. No harm done. It wasn't meant to offend anyone. For whatever it's worth, I am, for the most part, computer illiterate, so please accept my apology for anything that might have stressed you. By the way, I'm impressed with the pains you have taken to make the chart. A thumbs up to you.  ggnorma


----------



## src3410 (Jul 28, 2011)

ggnorma said:


> PLEASE don't worry about it. No harm done. It wasn't meant to offend anyone. For whatever it's worth, I am, for the most part, computer illiterate, so please accept my apology for anything that might have stressed you. By the way, I'm impressed with the pains you have taken to make the chart. A thumbs up to you.  ggnorma


No prob, I just know from past windows experience that photobucket has that annoying tendency to put malicious ads on their pages. Very frustrating, considering it's my favorite site for storing and sharing pictures. Ya know, if you're from Kansas I'd be quirking an eyebrow cause I've got a gramma Norma there that swore she'd never go on the internet, she just plays solitaire. Anywho, thanks. I'm really hoping that pattern will work, cause trying to finagle it onto a rectangular graph is kinda makin' my head hurt. *L* But if I do have to do that, then at least I know I can just scan it and attach it to this instead of uploading it to another photo site. My scanner cut off the bottom 4 rows and side three rows of knits. I'll figure out how to use that properly one of these days. I think that's what that box was for, to select the whole thing. Oh well, hopefully I'll remember next time.


----------



## ggnorma (Nov 5, 2011)

...and I thought I was an original. No. I don't live in Kansas, I'm in Texas and....I play solitare too. Keep on keeping on.


----------



## src3410 (Jul 28, 2011)

Has anyone tried this pattern yet? Does it work? Please let me know.


----------



## src3410 (Jul 28, 2011)

okay, I think I fixed this pattern. 
CH44
Rows 1-6- K
7- K3, P38, K3
8- K
9- K3, P38, K3
10- K
11- K3, P14, K10, P14, K3
12- K
13- K3, P10, K18, P10, K3
14- K
15- K3, P8, K22, P8, K3
16- K
17- K3, P6, K26, P6, K3
18- K
19- K3, P6, K26, P6, K3
20- K
21- K3, P4, K30, P4, K3
22- K
23- K3, P4, K30, P4, K3
24- K
25- K3, P4, K30, P4, K3
26- K
27- K3, P8, K2, P2, K2, P2, K2, P2, K2, P2, K2, P2, K2, P8, K3
28- K
29- K3, P8, K2, P2, K2, P2, K2, P2, K2, P2, K2, P2, K2, P4, K2, P2, K3
30- K
31- K3, P2, K2, P4, K2, P2, K2, P2, K2, P2, K2, P2, K2, P2, K2, P4, K2, P2, K3
32- K
33- K3, P2, K2, P4, K2, P2, K2, P2, K2, P2, K2, P2, K2, P4, K4, P4, K3
34- K
35- K3, P4, K4, P4, K2, P2, K2, P2, K2, P2, K2, P12, K3
36- K
37- K3, P12, K2, P2, K2, P2, K2, P2, K2, P6, K2, P4, K3
38- K
39- K3, P4, K2, P6, K2, P2, K2, P2, K2, P2, K2, P6, K2, P4, K3
40- K
41- K3, P4, K2, P6, K2, P2, K2, P2, K2, P4, K6, P6, K3
42- K 
43- K3, P6, K6, P4, K2, P2, K2, P16, K3
44- K
45- K3, P16, K2, P2, K2, P6, K2, P8, K3
46- K
47- K3, P8, K2, P6, K2, P2, K2, P6, K2, P8, K3
48- K
49- K3, P8, K2, P6, K2, P4, K6, P10, K3
50- K
51- K3, P10, K6, P22, K3
52- K
53- K3, P38, K3
54- K
55- K3, P38, K3
56-62- K


----------

